# Anyone ever built a crate for the car him/herself?



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Since trailers and costum crates are ridiculously expensive I decided to build them myself. Anyone ever build crates, out of wood, themselves? If so, how thick was the wood you used, what kind of wood did you use? What kind of cost was involved. I'd guess around 500/600 dollars plus the hours to build that thing. 
Any lessons learned?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I built crates for my old Explorer out of a product called gridwall. It is the heavy wire panels (3 inch grids) that shop displays are made of. Zip tied the hell out of the panels. I know they were good when they survived a tasmanian devil of an escape artist who tore up a standard wire craate in a matter of minutes.

It cost me about $150 to build two. I used them for about 5 years until I got the truck. Limitation is 24" height but that is not bad for driving. Most dog boxes for hunting dogs are low like that.

I would not consider wood but if you want Owens makes a dog box kit that you make with their hardware and plywood.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I built one once for a tiny car for two GSDs.

1/4 inch plywood epoxy coated base. Used the thick wire from a normal crate, screwed down into the wood with metal strips - to make crate walls and divider .Where they joined they were cable tied at 1-2 inch intervals. 

Made the doors out of normal crate doors - I did up and over doors but a door sideways is fine. Or you could use a large crate panel cable but you would have to fit hinges and bolts.

I covered the floor with thick rubber mats

Total construction was 2 second hand crates, a can of resin, pack of cable ties, roll of duct tape (to cover any sharp ends where I cut the wires) and about 1/2 a sheet of ply wood.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I made one out of wood years ago, before I had any idea that you could purchase pre-made ones. I used thin plywood, then reinforced the corners/joins with a 2x2 so I had something thicker to run the screws into. Painted it with multiple layers for cleaning and liquid resistance.

If you are looking at 500/600 in costs to build what you want, I'd seriously consider purchasing something premade, and then customizing that. I bought a couple metal crates from a friend who had taken premade ones, then altered the size/shape by just cutting them and re-riveting them. That's an option if you can't weld or find someone to do it for you. I would think customizing the wire crates would be pretty easy to do also, and they can be purchased for around 100 bucks each.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> Since trailers and costum crates are ridiculously expensive I decided to build them myself. Anyone ever build crates, out of wood, themselves? If so, how thick was the wood you used, what kind of wood did you use? What kind of cost was involved. I'd guess around 500/600 dollars plus the hours to build that thing.
> Any lessons learned?


Are you wanting to build something like to fit in your car or truck or?


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Are you wanting to build something like to fit in your car or truck or?


Yes, I'd like to build one for our Jeep Compass. It's impossible to fit any crate, except for the pups crate, into that car. It's too low and it's most certainly not right car for three dogs. I manage but it's a pain. 
I'd like to use every inch of space. Since we never have any passangers I don't have to worry about the backseats either. It's one big crate with three stalls, I'd like to build. One stall would be where the pessanger row is, the other two stalls in the back and if I plan it the right way, I might even be able to get a small storage unit out of it. 

Thanks everybody for the info, that really helps


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't make a wooden crate but built two wire crates into the back of my minivan. Used the heavy wire panels from tractor supply. 4x4 squares for 70.00 with more than enough to built two connected crates into the back of the van. Rubber mats on the bottom, zip tied the heck out of it. Put a piece of thin board along the bottom between the two to keep dogs from pushing their legs thru. I like the wire crate better than a wooden or plastic crate because it allows better air flow I think-either for heat or cool. The dogs do stick their feet up thru the upper squares when they're anxious to go to work but I've never had one get caught or had a problem.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> Yes, I'd like to build one for our Jeep Compass. It's impossible to fit any crate, except for the pups crate, into that car. It's too low and it's most certainly not right car for three dogs. I manage but it's a pain.
> I'd like to use every inch of space. Since we never have any passangers I don't have to worry about the backseats either. It's one big crate with three stalls, I'd like to build. One stall would be where the pessanger row is, the other two stalls in the back and if I plan it the right way, I might even be able to get a small storage unit out of it.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the info, that really helps


I recommend 2x4 heavy cattle wire available at tractor supply and hardware/feedstores. Its typically 5' tall by 16' length with cost in the 80.00 range. Should be more than enough for what you want. Then go to Home Depot etc and they sell pans that go underneath water heaters and in wet areas. Large rectangular plastic trays. The doors are simply a square cut out and then wired on one side. If you use the 2 x 4 its ridgid enough to construct without needing additional support. If you could find a welding shop around that could tack it all up for you would be best if not wire it together. Total cost around 150.00


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, I built a wooden box with expanded metal panels for ventilation. I used a crate door for the door.

I removed the back seat of my truck, built a platform attached to the truck floor and then built the box on top of that platform. I could not afford a custom crate deal.

I used painted plywood, and expanded aluminum. I have a vid clip somewhere that shows it. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

I have access to a full airframe repair station complete with nearly every imaginable aluminum bending tool. 

You need to design exactly what you want on paper, measurements included. 

Aluminum will cost you roughly $100 bucks per 4X8 sheet. 

If you can focus on 90 degree angles, your life may be significantly easier. the fewer the cubbys and nooks and crannies, the better off you will be. 

I have opted not to build anything custom for my excursion; I simply use 400 or 500 sized aluminum crates from McKee, Airborne, Ray Allen, and a few other manufacturers. I guess you can say I "collect" them. 

What are the dimensions of the truck? Will you be removing the rear seats? Share...thank you.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, here is the clip I could find:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/Pika/?action=view&current=truckkennel.mp4

The entire top of the box is expanded aluminum, a large panel in the forward facing side of the box is expanded aluminum and there is a aluminum panel window in the side of the box that faces the other door too.

I used the expanded aluminum for ventilation and for visibility. I kept enough plywood for the box to be structurally sound.

I chose wood because I don't have the ability to weld or bend aluminum at home.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Wood?
I know most people have some wood working tools laying about, but really Wood?

Go down to the locale farm store, buy a panel of hog fencing (5x16 feet, welded 4 inch 8 gauge galvanized), the one panel I have cost me 80 bucks. 
Cut to size for fit (don't forget to leave wire ends for bending), put a heat sink(stop) like maybe a vise-grip on wire, heat up wire end with propane torch, bend wire to secure corners and top of box. Crimp after assembly. Wrap the wire if you feel it's necessary for your particular dog.
Make the box any size or shape you like or need to.
Cut out the door anywhere you want of any shape or size. But to make the door you'll have to (unless you have a mig welder) cut more of the original panel and make the door one square bigger on make the hing side (if I'm thinking squarely lol) so you have wire to bend and still have the wire mate on the other three sides. Heat and bend to secure door hinges. Now the hings, they will need some double bending (when you lay the door back on you'll see what I mean), the top and bottom hings need to bend inward, the middle ones (however many you decide) need to bend toward the top of the door. that first bend can be done cold (channel locks, nose into the wire as close to the weld as possible), line up where the second bend needs to be in relation to the wire it needs to rest on top of (to keep the door from falling), bend a second time and use heat if need be (don't forget the heat sink). Bend and wrap hinges loosely. Important, smooth all rough edges with file or a stone on a drill, they are sharp like a knife!

Locking the door, $2.00 brass thumb clips top and bottom corners will do it for most any dog I'd think (this is rugged material)

The galvanizing is nice stuff to paint (the paint sticks nice), my favorite store is John Deere, they make a product they sell in spray cans that wears like iron.
But paint it any color you like.....even pink! ( but John Deere doesn't have pink lol)

Viola, one custom made dog crate.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Randy Allen said:


> Wood?
> I know most people have some wood working tools laying about, but really Wood?


What are you saying Randy? :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would not use wood, personally.

But if you want wood and think it is gonna cost anywhere near $600.00 in wood, I can sell you the wood, and personally deliver it, and still make a profit, and I live in Chicago.

Unless you are talking exotic wood, LOL.

One thing to think about is, are you wanting to build this thing inside the vehicle, or be able to put it in and take it out without dismantling it. To use every inch possible, it will most likely have to be built INSIDE the vehicle...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, I guess the prices are a little different then. In Germany you'd look around 400-500 Euros in material. 

Thank you all for the input. I will take a look at all the materials you have suggested and go with what I think fits our needs, the most. I loved all the suggestions and different ways you build your crates. 


Jennifer, you have a nice looking crate there. It looks impressive and professional. =D>


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When I did my Explorer, I pulled out the back seats entirely and built the platform where the legs were bolted to the seat anchors (I used grade 8 hardware all the way around, bolts not screws) and could access the area where the seat was to stuff gear in. Lot of room there. The crates then sat on the wooden plaform.

Where did Jeep stow the spare? Hopefully like a truck? where it hangs underneath and you can access through a hole near the license plate. A consideration for anything built in because you don't want to dismantle the car to get to the tire.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> When I did my Explorer, I pulled out the back seats entirely and built the platform where the legs were bolted to the seat anchors (I used grade 8 hardware all the way around, bolts not screws) and could access the area where the wheel wells were to stuff gear in. The crates then sat on the wooden plaform.
> 
> Where did Jeep stow the spare? Hopefully like a truck? where it hangs underneath and you can access through a hole near the license plate. A consideration for anything built in because you don't want to dismantle the car to get to the tire.


Oh, the spare tire is inside the car. That is a good point. I got to put that into consideration and figure out how to solve that one. You are right, if something happens you don't want to have to dismantle the whole car. 

As a city, long-distance car, the Jeep Compass is a nice little car but for dogs... would not recommend buying it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Do not use wood if you have a chewer/scratcher. Though I have seen hunting dog people line the inside with expanded metal to stop that...but a determined dog could shred themselves.

Wood is a little ghetto, but it has worked for working dog folks for years and years and you can make it look decent if you have to.

I clearly would not have chosen it if I could make a custom crate with the stability I wanted out of anything else. 

I do have serious custom aluminum crate envy, but alas I would rather spend that money, of which I have very little, on other things...like eating....or training. ](*,)

Here are some other things you can make out of wood and inexpensive things if you don't have money for custom welded drawers and stuff. Many people on this board helped out with ideas for this:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

quote: 
What are you saying Randy?
















Not a lot, only that most people don't have a lot of metal working tools in the garage. Any tools 99% of people have available and collected are most likely general tools for soft material or handyman jobs around the house.
I tried to come up with a plan for a good solid custom built crate using as few and as common tools as I could think of; a hack saw, a propane torch, a pair of vise-grips, a pair of channel locks and a file or emery cloth.

I realize not everyone has the metal working tools laying about that I do, however provide me with the vehicle, pay for materials and four hours of my time I'll make a crate for any requirements they have.......
I get $70 an hour.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Randy Allen said:


> quote:
> What are you saying Randy?
> 
> 
> ...


If you lived closer...I may have just done that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

There is/was an old man (90's) and his son in Colordo Springs who built wooden dog houses.
I had them build a 2 dog box for a Scion xB
using ends for a couple of old wire crates I has laying around. I'm now using it in the back of a
ford Ranger. The only thing I'd do different is NOT
line it all with carpet 
They charged $200, which seems pretty cheap


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

A few pictures of crates that Jay and I have built. They are made from the grate that is used in a racking system for warehouses.




























These are heavy to load so I just use them in my garage for the dogs at night. Jay does have two in his truck for transporting. Never had a dog get out of one.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


>


Jennifer what are the dimensions of that plastic tub? Is that a utility sled. We don't get them downhere......but I am looking for something about 60 inches long, 22 inches wide and 9 inches tall to go under my wooden platform. The underbed boxes are too small...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Jennifer what are the dimensions of that plastic tub? Is that a utility sled. We don't get them downhere......but I am looking for something about 60 inches long, 22 inches wide and 9 inches tall to go under my wooden platform. The underbed boxes are too small...


Yes it is a utility sled, got that idea from Lynn. In a pinch can use the sled to haul gear, cool down a dog and so on.

I will have to measure it tonight for you.

Another idea that I saw a buddy of mine do with a small space is to use Tupperware boxes attached together with rope like a chain of smaller boxes each with different gear in it. In this way you can use the space all the way to the back without a drawer. Hope that makes sense, hard to describe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I cut up a couple of wire crates that I had laying around and built two of them to fit in my Pontiac Vibe for my two GSDs. 
Did the same for the back window with a panel from an old x pen.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

If wood is the easiest for you to work with, consider having them coated with Rhinolining. I have several steel crates that have been coated with it and it performs well. According to the local guy, it works well with wood. I would suggest mocking up a model with cardboard and tape to get the exact "custom" fit you want.


----------

